# Going back to stock rom, can you just flash it?



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I want to go back to the stock ROM and play with a few things (see if I still have some bugs), but I accidentally deleted my nandroid of it. Is there a zip file anywhere that I can flash with the stock ROM?

I don't want to remove root !

Thanks


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Search for the Android factory images, flash these using fastboot (except for the recovery), re-flash a root zip in recovery, done?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28687-[ROM]-Stock-Deodexed,-Rooted,-Unsecured-Boot-Image

This wasn't hard to find...


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks !!!


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

nhat said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/28687-[ROM]-Stock-Deodexed,-Rooted,-Unsecured-Boot-Image
> 
> This wasn't hard to find...


Link is down, I saw this once before.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BAH!

Just go back to stock by flashing the imgs in fastboot, flash cwmr or twrp, go into recovery, adb push su.zip, flash it. Done!


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I found this over on XDA. Has both stock images to flash.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1776330 (May not flash)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802125(This one seems to be working fine)


----------



## bbrannack (Sep 17, 2012)

Use wugs tool kit. U can flash a stock ROM right from there. I had to do the same thing myself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

